# Solarwind's Winged Countess Karnstein



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Just finished up Solarwind's awesome Winged Karnstein...IMHO, one of Cusanelli's best, certainly a much different pose than many of his kits.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Mr. Cusinelli sure has got some mileage outta this young lady, much to our pleasure. I have a client/friend who's really into his work. I've done (read painted) her on a coffin, on a stone wall and now I'm finishing her sitting on a very big chair and a large bust. He's also sending me a wall relief. Delightful little damsel, eh.
Bruce


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh BTW, beautiful work, Paul. Great fleshtones.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

btbrush said:


> Oh BTW, beautiful work, Paul. Great fleshtones.


Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice painting. She is voluptuous although I don't think I'd care to meet her. You really got the colors right and she looks very realistic. I am working on the Solarwinds Thing from Another World and it was a very nice casting too. I noticed that most of their other products are women. I like women and their products look great I but don't think I'll be adding them to my display shelf.

Bob K.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Very nice!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Outstanding paint job Paul! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Brilliant!


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Paul Beautiful job all around on this gal:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow! Stunning! Beautiful work.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Thanks everybody, I appreciate it! :hat:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I hope Dave Metzner sees this - he's a big fan of the Karnstein series, and has "done" her quite a few times...

Great job!


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

ChrisW said:


> I hope Dave Metzner sees this - he's a big fan of the Karnstein series, and has "done" her quite a few times...
> 
> Great job!


Well, me too! Dave certainly knows his way around girl kits.


----------

